# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Paras kaukoliikenteen järjestämismalli?

## kemkim

Kaukoliikenteen järjestämismalleja ollaan uudistamassa tulevaisuudessa. Tässä voi vastata, mikä on omasta mielestä paras keino kaukoliikenteen järjestämiseen. Alle voi kommentoida vielä lisää, miksi juuri näin pitäisi olla.

Täällä selitykset eri malleista:
http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Julkise...C3%A4mismallit

----------

